# I've got over 100 hrs recorded !!!!



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

It shows 2% left with 97 hours of Voyager and 8 hours of other shows. I thought it would have 100 hours max but it must be an estimate on time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is correct...

it is an estimate of 100hours...

As one 1 hr program may take up more or less space then another 1hr program.
The recordings use variable compression rates.


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

curious. how does your unit respond with that much stored on the HDD? mine starts to slow down considerably around 50% capacity


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

JerryAndGail said:


> It shows 2% left with 97 hours of Voyager and 8 hours of other shows. I thought it would have 100 hours max but it must be an estimate on time.


so you have the entire season of Voyager on your R15 i thought i had too many episodes on mine (35)


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

sadmaker said:


> curious. how does your unit respond with that much stored on the HDD? mine starts to slow down considerably around 50% capacity


Luckily (knock on wood) we haven't had any issues with the box at all since the last update. I don't think it works any slower than normal when I had just a few hours recorded. Except for the looping problem (this drives my wife crazy) it's been stable for us.

Jerry


----------

